# Error bei mounting: Protocol error



## messmar (11. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein VM/Box mit Ubuntu 14.04 LTS auf Windows 7 und versuche ein Verzeichnis zu
mounten bzw. sharen.

Ich bin auf Desktop Ebene, wo ich schon n Verzeichnis: /Dev erstellt hab mit mkdir.

Mit dem folgenden Befehl: 
	
	
	



```
sudo mount -t vboxsf Dev Dev
```
 versuche ich
ein anderes Verzeichnis - das auch /Dev gennant ist - , das ich auf Win habe in dem Gast zu
sharen.

Die anderen Schritte für das guest Addtion etc. habe ich bereit gemacht.

Ich erhalte beim Versuch des Montieren mit dem Befehl oben den folgenden Error:

```
/sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Protocol error
```

P.S: ich habe es gestern schon gemountet und es hat einwandfrei funkt. aber heute
ist das montierte Verzeichnis plötzlich leer und beinhaltet keine Dateien oder Unterverzeichnisse.

Irgendeine Idee bitte?

Danke &  Gruß
Messmar


----------

